# Whitetail Should Mount Forms Poll



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

What are some of your favorite forms for mounting the whitetail deer?


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a hard question just for the fact how many you have i am only twenty three and only have two on the wall but some day i would love to have full sneak well all the poses


----------

